# Immersion heater element



## Kenbo (21 Mar 2010)

Hi all
Our hot water immersion heater light is in the "on" position,  however the water no longer gets hot .Suspect the heater element is gone.Who would replace this? an electrician or a plumber or both?Also does the hot water cylinder have to be drained or not to do the job.Lastly any idea on cost for the job?
Thanks
Kenbo


----------



## niceoneted (21 Mar 2010)

I had a plumber come out to do mine. The problem I had was hard water so element got caked in limescale, element was around 90€ if I remember. Next problem was that it could not be detached without doing serious damage to the take - due to the limescale, so I ended up getting a whole new tank, Total cost 290€. Tank had to be drained fully.


----------



## theresa1 (21 Mar 2010)

I always worry about what would happen if I left the immersion on all day. Is their any safety cut off built into the element?


----------



## Kenbo (21 Mar 2010)

Thanks
The water still heats up on " bath" so element still working. Will need to get an electrician. Don't think tank needs to be drained, just need to replace element.
Kenbo


----------



## Towger (21 Mar 2010)

There are two thermostats on modern element. If they both fail or you only have one (old element) the tank will boil and the water/steam will go on the hot pipe, which should vent into the attic and into/over the cold tank. I say should, because I have seen what happen when the hot cylinder boiled, but a new cold tank was put in the year before and the plumber did not bother to move the pipe from the old cold tank to the new one.

There are actually two elements in a sink/bath element, thats why it still works on bath, which is a longer element to heat more water.


----------



## theresa1 (5 Apr 2010)

So in theory if you go out in the morning to work and accidentally leave the immersion on your house wont be blown up when you get home?


----------



## Towger (5 Apr 2010)

Many people leave their immersion on 24hours 7 days a week.


----------



## sullzz (5 Apr 2010)

immersions have a stat built in so when it reaches the set temperature it switches itself off , usually set to 60c , although its fine to leave on 24/7 its not good for your electricity bill or the lifespan of your immersion as it will switch on as the stored water cools , you should think of getting an immersion timer fitted which is simple and cheap to fit


----------



## michaelm (6 Apr 2010)

Kenbo said:


> The water still heats up on " bath" so element still working.


My 'Sink' element packed in recently.  The 'Bath' element still works so I'll live with it for the moment.  It looks fairly straightforward to replace for anyone who's a bit handy.


----------

